# Mi Amano



## www.glass-gardens.com (Jun 3, 2004)

Olympus C740

Manual Focus (I need practice obviously)
Shutter: 1/30
f: 2.8

custom white balance

cropped in PhotoShop


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Great light spectrum. What kind of lamps do you use?


----------



## www.glass-gardens.com (Jun 3, 2004)

Edward said:


> Great light spectrum. What kind of lamps do you use?


Lights of America 65 watt "Fluorex" CFs (2), the tank is a 30 "cube".


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice!
I've yet to get a decent photo of my Amano's....


----------



## www.glass-gardens.com (Jun 3, 2004)

That was the first one I'd seen for several weeks actually, I know they're there, I just don't see them much.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

www.glass-gardens.com said:


> Lights of America 65 watt "Fluorex" CFs (2), the tank is a 30 "cube".


Can you provide more information on these lights? In what fixtures do you use these bulbs? Are they the screw-in type incandescent replacement bulbs, or are they four pin CF? What is the overall length of the bulb?

I am interested in the 30 gallon cube tanks, but I could use suggestions on lighting them as they are approximately 20½" X 18½" X 21."

If anyone else has suggestions, I will appreciate it.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

I just realized my reply would have better been posted in the lighting forum. My apologies to all.


----------

